# At what age do you let your GS start jumping?



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Mia will be 15 months old in two days. She loves to play frisbee but I keep it low to the ground so she doesn't jump for it. I've always limited her jumping, none if I could help it. 

I swear she has springs in her feet. If she thinks she's going out into the backyard, she will stand at the back door jump straight in the air and do a 180 and then repeats. I do stop her and I also make her do a sit/wait before I let her out the door.

The dog loves to jump and is also fast as lightning. We always say she's a Jack Russel/Greyhound cross in a German Shepherd body.

What age do you let these guys start jumping for frisbees, balls, etc?

I sure don't want to jeopardize her hips or elbows in any way.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

at 15 months old i would say she's fine to start jumping to her hearts content and she's probably done growing upwards. Thats usually whats concerning to most people is putting pressure one growing bones and joints as they're growing to their final height. She'll let you know when something is too high for her to jump at. usually at 12 months old i would say its fine. Shasta is 7 months old and just doesnt have a clue on how to jump. She climbs everything. and if she cant climb it, she looks at you pathetically to lift her.

Shelby is 18 months old and is a jumping bean.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My agility instructor did not let Jax jump at her full height until she was done growing. She won't even start over jumps until at least 1 year old. At her age, she should be fine to jump.

If you are throwing anything for her to catch, you want to make sure she DOESN"T have to jump for it, regardless of age. It can hurt her back. Try to keep it low and level.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't know how you guys keep your pups from jumping. I can't stop Cedar from jumping, it's literally impossible. Even when she plays with toys herself, she'll throw them across the living room then jump and pounce on them. Or she'll jump onto a chair that she usually sleeps in, then she'll jump back off. Or she'll run and jump when playing with other dogs. 

I don't make her jump, but she does it a lot on her own.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Karma is seven months old and she is jumping from ground into the back of my 4x4 truck no worries !!!!


----------



## chocochipcookiedough (Nov 15, 2010)

My pup is 3 months old and she can't stop jumping, even when we try to stop her. She will jump when she's chasing us in the house (we play tag around the island but sometimes she gets a little too riled up) and now she's even started jumping off the couch (not good - she used to whine to get off but now she's suddenly gotten brave). 

How do you stop a pup from jumping? I don't want her to hurt her joints!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol trying to stop a pup from jumping is like trying to stop the wind sometimes. They just wont stop. I guess i got lucky with Shasta as she only recently learned how to jump and she still prefers climbing everything because she knows she's a clumsy dog! lol


----------

